# How do you guys aim when shooting Looped Chinese tubes?



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm trying to get a little into shooting tubes, I just bought myself 10 meters of 1745 and 1842 off of Aliexpress. Now, since I regularly am accustomed into shooting flat bands shooting gangster style OTT, I line up both bands with my dominant eye as if they're one and line it up with the target. The target would be where the top band sits on the top fork tip. But with looped tubes, this is not the case because there the top loop tube forms a dome shape on the top fork tip when the pouch is drawn. Im
Not getting accuracy and therefore consistency. It's killing me Any ideas people? Your help would be much appreciated, thank you in advance...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chengdudakeqi (Apr 22, 2016)

i from china ...overlap。Find your own Shooting sight。The rubber band is not too long。。Postural consistency


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

chengdudakeqi said:


> i from china ...overlap。Find your own Shooting sight。The rubber band is not too long。。Postural consistency


It seems like these tubes shoot a little higher than the flat bands, is this the case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Probably because they outweigh flatbands so much, you are pulling harder than usual, and probably pulling down as well to compensate for the tougher draw.

Essentially they should look the same as shooting with flat bands.. Cheng is right,

Overlap your bands- so your bottom band cant be seen under your top band when you draw.

- find your sight picture and where you tend to aim through repetition..

Make sure your bands are not too long, keep your posture consistent every shot...

Those are heavy draw tubes when looped, unless your ammo weighs 200+grains, I'd switch to singles or smaller tubes like 2040..

Whats your ammo?


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

honorary pie said:


> Probably because they outweigh flatbands so much, you are pulling harder than usual, and probably pulling down as well to compensate for the tougher draw.
> 
> Essentially they should look the same as shooting with flat bands.. Cheng is right,
> 
> ...


Honorary ; apologies, as I am
Just seeing this now.

I got the hang of it. I'm shooting 9 mm steel balls with looped 1842's. I've gotten used to it and got more accurate with it. It's definitely a different feel from shooting bands, and I've actually started enjoying it. Thank you gents for your help @honorary
@cheng

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

